# Ένα σχολείο για τη Γάζα



## Bella (Jun 10, 2010)

Από την Καθημερινή http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_1_10/06/2010_403959


*Βοήθεια 78.000 ευρώ στη Γάζα*
Tου Γιαννη Eλαφρου

«Μη φοβάστε, ερχόμαστε!». «Πιστεύω να φύγει αυτό το μαρτύριο από εσάς και να είστε όπως παλιά. Χαρούμενοι και ευτυχισμένοι μαζί!» Εχοντας παρόμοια μηνύματα εκατοντάδων μαθητών στις αποσκευές τους και ένα ποσό 78.000 ευρώ, περίπου δέκα εκπαιδευτικοί της Πρωτοβουλίας «Ενα σχολείο για τη Γάζα» πετούν σήμερα το απόγευμα προς τη Γάζα. Στόχος; Να μεταφέρουν τα χρήματα και τον πόθο χιλιάδων εκπαιδευτικών, μαθητών και γονιών για την ανέγερση ή την επισκευή σχολείων στη βομβαρδισμένη Γάζα. «Η Αίγυπτος άνοιξε επιτέλους -μετά την αιματοβαμμένη πειρατεία του Ισραήλ- το συνοριακό πέρασμα της Ράφα και μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να μπούμε στη Γάζα από τη στεριά», είπε σε χθεσινή συνέντευξη η κ. Μαρία Μαχά, μέλος της αποστολής.

«Ολα ξεκίνησαν πριν από 1,5 χρόνο, μετά τον βομβαρδισμό της Γάζας», είπε στην «Κ» ο κ. Π. Αντωνόπουλος, επίσης μέλος της αποστολής. Τότε καταστράφηκε και ο παιδικός σταθμός, κόστους 25.000 ευρώ, που είχε ανεγερθεί από την ΟΛΜΕ. «Εκπαιδευτικοί πήραν την πρωτοβουλία και στην πορεία εντάχθηκαν περίπου 30 ΕΛΜΕ και Σύλλογοι Πρωτοβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης, καθώς και η ΟΛΜΕ», συμπληρώνει. «Πραγματοποιήθηκαν εκδηλώσεις στα σχολεία, τα παιδιά έδωσαν κείμενα και ζωγραφιές, ενώ τα χρήματα συγκεντρώθηκαν ευρώ το ευρώ, ακόμα και από το χαρτζιλίκι των μαθητών. Ενα σημαντικό ποσό συγκεντρώθηκε αρχικά στη μνήμη του συναδέλφου Σπύρου Μαρκόπουλου» μας λέει η κ. Αγγελική Φατούρου, μέλος του Δ. Σ. της ΟΛΜΕ. «Η αλληλεγγύη είναι το μέτρο του πολιτισμού μας», δήλωσε χθες ο κ. Στ. Σφακιανός, ενώ ο κ. Γ. Γαλάνης υπογράμμισε την αξία των «αντιπολεμικών μαθημάτων»: «Μιλήσαμε για τις φρικιαστικές συνέπειες του πολέμου. Σε πολλά σχολεία τα παιδιά ζωγράφισαν την Γκουέρνικα».

Η αποστολή των εκπαιδευτικών θα συναντηθεί με τις αρχές και τους εκπαιδευτικούς της Γάζας για να συμφωνηθεί τι ακριβώς θα υλοποιηθεί και για να εξασφαλισθεί ο έλεγχος για την αξιοποίηση και του τελευταίου ευρώ.

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ: http://enasxoleiogiatigaza.blogspot.com/


----------

